# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #3334 Κυψέλη-Κεντρο ok_computer

## ok_computer

Εδω ειναι ολες οι απαραιτητες πληροφοριες για τον μελλοντικο κομβο μου...

1. NodeDB

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... odeid=3334

2. Φωτογραφιες

----------


## ok_computer

2. Φωτογραφιες (συνεχεια)

----------


## ok_computer

3. Εξοπλισμος

a. Εχω φτιαξει ενα μικρο server με διαφορα πραγματακια και 2 pcmcia Engenius

b. Καλωδιo LMR-400

c. Πιατο 80cm , feeder απο το wirelesslan.gr

4. Κατασταση κομβου

Ο κομβος ετοιμαζεται για client αρχικα αλλα μπορει πολυ ευκολα να αναβαθμιστει σε περιπτωση ενδιαφεροντος...

5. Παρατηρησεις

a. Οποιος θελει μπορει να ερθει για καφε και μετρησεις
b. Προσπαθω να εγκαταστησω το mikrotik ,το πιατο αλλα ο χρονος ειναι λιγος...

----------


## papashark

Mεταγραφές μεταξύ WNs....  ::  

Θα βγάλουμε και κανονισμό μεταγραφών ?  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Ωραίος! Οργανωμένα και τακτοποιημένα! 

Πως φαίνεται ο παλιός νέος!  ::

----------


## ok_computer

Εχω μετακομισει απο την πατρα και τωρα σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω τον κομβο εδω.Τι σκεφτομαι δηλαδη, αν υπαρχει λογος θα βαλω οσα interfaces οσο πρεπει.
Επειδη ομως πρεπει να ασχοληθω λιγο και με την σχολη ,θα παρει λιγο χρονο παραπανω....
Αν εχει καποιος τη διαθεση για μετρηση θα ηταν μεγαλη βοηθεια....




> Θα βγάλουμε και κανονισμό μεταγραφών ?


Ειμαι λιγο εκπροθεσμος απο το μεταγραφικο κυκλο αλλα περισσεψε ο καλυτερος!!!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

Μάλλον μας κρύβει η ΑΣΟΟΕ/ΙΘ εφορεία στην Ευελπίδων. 
Για λίγο όμως, γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι βλέπω τα δένδρα του λόφου Φινοπούλου.

Πιό δεξιά, οπως βλέπεις, έχεις χώρο να πας ;

Μπορείς να τραβήξεις φωτογραφία με περισσότερο zoom ;

----------


## ok_computer

Εχει πολυ χωρο δεξια οπου εκει και θα μπει ο ιστος.
Τωρα Νικο με χανεις. Που να ζουμαρω σε ποια φωτογραφια;
Να υποθεσω στην 102 ,δεξια της αρχιτεκτονιάς ( συγνωμη για την παρατηρηση αλλα με εχει πιασει τρελη απελπισια με το κεντρο της αθηνας, αρχιτεκτονικα εννοω...).

----------


## MAuVE

> Να υποθεσω στην 102 ,δεξια της αρχιτεκτονιάς ( ).


Σωστά υπέθεσες. Αρχιτεκτονιά = ΑΣΟΕΕ/ΙΘ Εφορία.

Εκει που είναι ο ιστός της κεραίας TV της απέναντι πολυκατοικίας.

----------


## ok_computer

Εβγαλα μια τελευταια φωτογραφια και υποθετω οτι εισαι καπου εκει....
Αν μαντευω σωστα εισαι στην δεξια πολυκατοικια μετα την πολυοροφη...


Αν ναι, ολα πανε πολυ καλα!!!

----------


## MAuVE

Γιατί έκοψες τα δέντρα. 
Δώσε μου ένα πιό ανοικτό κάδρο.
Απ' ότι βλέπω μάλλον δεν βλεπόμαστε.

----------


## ok_computer

Λοιπον εχω βαλει μια γενικοτερη εικονα για να δεις στο πιο πανω post...

----------


## MAuVE

Οριακά, μα πολύ οριακά, μπορεί και να βλεπόμαστε.

Αλλά και η γωνιά της αρχιτεκτονιάς που παρεμβάλεται είναι αρκετά οξεία και έχει και ένα παράθυρο από την πλευρά μου, οπότε μπορεί να περνάμε από μέσα της. 

Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση το λινκ θα βγεί μεν, αλλά δεν θα είναι σταθερό.
Είχα 3 τέτοιες περιπτώσεις στο παρελθόν και το ξέρω καλά.

Ενα scan από τη μεριά σου θα μας δείξει.

----------


## xaotikos

Δεν κατάλαβα που ακριβώς είναι ο ok_computer αλλά υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για AP?? Στην Κυψέλη από όσο έχω δει (πέρα από το client που έχω) υπάρχουν και άλλο clients και μερικοί παίζουν μεταξύ τους ή ψάχνονται να συνδεθούν.
Νομίζω ότι είναι μια ευκαιρία να μπει και η Κυψέλη στο παιχνίδι και ίσως βγει και κάποιο άλλο bb

----------


## ok_computer

> Αλλά και η γωνιά της αρχιτεκτονιάς που παρεμβάλεται είναι αρκετά οξεία και έχει και ένα παράθυρο από την πλευρά μου, οπότε μπορεί να περνάμε από μέσα της. 
> 
> Ενα scan από τη μεριά σου θα μας δείξει.


Νικο, κανε μου μια χαρη και βαλε ενα στιγμα καπου στη φωτογραφια για να δω που ειναι αυτο το οριακα που λρς. Θα βοηθουσε πολυ για να εχω μια εικονα για να δω που θα κανω scan.

Οσο για AP προφανως υπαρχει περιπτωση. Ας γινει πρωτα μια συνδεση και στο καπακι προχωραμε στο επομενο σταδιο....

----------


## antoniosk

Εγω βρίσκομαι την Άνω Κυψέλη, αρκετά ψηλά, λιγο κάτω απο τον περιφεριακό δρόμο μου φαίνεται στην φώτο 100. Αν μπορείς βάλε καμία με καλυτερη ανάλυση ή περισσότερο ζουμ στον περιφεριακό.

Δες δικές μου φώτο στο http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7272

Αλλά και εγώ δεν έχω συνδεθεί με κάποιον γιατί δεν βλέπω, παρά έναν του PWNT-3086 από Πετράλωνα και κάνω ακόμη δοκιμές, και κάποιον AWMN-TEI_PEIRAIA_3210, αλλά για αυτον τα πράγματα φαίνονται μπερδεμένα για το τι ακριβώς είναι.

Το πιάτο μου βρίσκεται σχεδον στραμένο προς την μεριά σου και μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις αν θέλεις, αλλά μπορούμε να συνενοηθούμε με ΡΜ για δοκιμές.

----------


## MAuVE

Somewhere here

Σε καλυτερη αξιολογηση της φωτογραφιας αυξηθηκαν οι ενδειξεις οτι βλεπομαστε. 

Δεν εχεις κανενα τηλεσκοπιο η κυαλια να βαλεις μπροστα απο την φωτογραφικη μηχανη για να αυξηθει το zoom.

----------


## ok_computer

Λοιπον ανακαλυψα οτι υπαρχει προβλημα με τις μετρησεις μου. Το netstumbler πιανει μονο οτι βρει αρχικα και ουσιαστικα δεν σκαναρει. Εχω μια engenius και δεν μπορω να βρω τι φταιει.
Αυτη τη φορα ομως ειχα προσανατολισει με πιατο και με το ματι τον mauve και βρηκα 5 δικτυα!

Αυτα που μας ενδιαφερουν ειναι:

awmn_280 
SNR:+15 
Signal:-85 
Noise:-100

awmn_280-516 SNR
SNR:+13 
Signal:-87 
Noise:-100

Antoniosk σε βρηκα επισης πριν κατι μερες εντελως τυχαια με SNR: +15 αν θυμαμαι καλα ...
Κατι καλο γινεται τελικα...

Στοχος των επομενων ημερων ειναι να γινω client στον Mauve και να μαθω linux για να συνεχισω σε AP...

Αυτα που χρειαζομαι ειναι:

1. Το Debian
2. Να βρω τι κανω λαθος στις μετρησεις
3. Να βρω ενα τροφοδοτικο με ψυχτρα,ωστε να εχω αθορυβο υπολογιστη για linux

Οποιος μπορει να βοηθησει σε ενα απο αυτα ας σφυριξει..

----------


## Achille

To Debian φαντάζομαι μπορεί να σου το δώσει ο paravoid που μένει στην περιοχή σου, στείλτου ένα pm.

To eshop έχει τροφοδοτικά με 120mm ανεμιστήρα, που κάνουν πολύ λίγη φασαρία

----------


## ok_computer

Τελικα ξεπεραστηκε το προβλημα και βρηκα 30 περιπου δικτυα.
Απο AWMN τα καινουργια ειναι:

nister: awmn-2218-test1 SNR: 16
spirosco: awmn-1286 SNR: 9
luminus: awmn-646 SNR: 13
Philip_633: awmn-633 SNR: 18

βρηκα και bb αλλα δεν υπαρχει λογος καταγραφης μου φαινεται....
Συνολικα βλεπω 6 nodes!!

----------


## socrates

> Τελικα ξεπεραστηκε το προβλημα και βρηκα 30 περιπου δικτυα.
> ...


Ποιό ήταν τελικά το πρόβλημα; (και ποια η λύση ::

----------


## ok_computer

Η ΤΙ καρτα που εχω pcmcia to pci .Ουτε στα 2000 δουλευει τοσο σωστα...
Συνεχεια του:

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... highlight=

----------


## ok_computer

Λοιπον επειτα απο και αλλες βελτιωσεις τα δικτυα ειναι τωρα 43 ....
Πραγματικα ενας πανικος....

nister: awmn-2218-test1 SNR: 16
spirosco: awmn-1286 SNR: 9
luminus: awmn-646 SNR: 13
Philip_633: awmn-633 SNR: 18 
Koem: awmn_702_koem SNR:12
GRGS: AWMN_736_GRGS SNR: 19

8 δηλαδη nodes....

Αυριο θα κανω καποιες τελευταιες μετρησεις ..Οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας κανει το κοπο να στρεψει τη κεραια του προς τα εδω...

----------


## nister

> ....
> nister: awmn-2218-test1 SNR: 16
> ...


Πρόκειται για δοκιμαστικό backbone link σε κατακόρυφη πόλωση το οποίο σημαδεύει δίπλα σου τον #1549 Antoniosk (Σημ. το SSID άλλαξε σε awmn-2218-bb-test1 για να διακρίνεται από τα APs)
Υπάρχει δεύτερο με SSID awmn2218-1549 με ορίζοντια πόλωση στην ίδια περίπου κατεύθυνση

Δες τα στοιχεία του κόμβου μου #2218 - nister - Πετρούπολη http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8990

Ενημερωτικά δεν είμαι συνδεδεμένος στο awmn.
Στην περιοχή υπάρχουν ακόμα το #1549 Antoniosk (γνωρίζεις) και #2278 Nantito, οι οποίοι θέλουμε να συνδεθούμε με το awmn σαν backbone κόμβοι, καθώς και ο #3237 Acid (δεν ξέρω τις προθέσεις του, μέχρι που θέλει να προχωρήσει)

Προτείνω, εάν και εσύ έχεις τον ίδιο στόχο, επειδή είναι μάλλον δύσκολο να βρει ο καθένας μας ένα bb κόμβο να συνδεθεί, να προσπαθήσουμε να συνδεθούμε μεταξύ μας με τον ορθολογικότερο τρόπο και στην συνέχεια καθώς θα συνδέεται κάποιος από εμάς με το υπόλοιπο awmn, θα αποκτούν πρόσβαση και οι υπόλοιποι.

Επισυνάπτω ένα χάρτη στον οποίο έχω καταχωρήσει τους κυριότερους κόμβους της περιοχής

----------


## MAuVE

Κάποιες σκέψεις μου πάνω στην τοπολογία του δικτύου: 

Αυτό που έχει ανάγκη το δίκτυο στην περιοχή μας είναι μία διαδρομή από βορρά προς νότο κοντά στα Τουρκοβούνια.

Η γεωγραφία είναι τέτοια που κάνει ένα τέτοιο δρόμο "δύσκολο". 

Υπάρχει η κοιλάδα στο χαμηλότερο σημείο της οποίας ρέει ο Κηφισσός ανάμεσα σε υψώματα ανατολικά και δυτικά (Λυκαβυττός & Τουρκοβούνια από τη μία, όρος Αιγάλεω από την άλλη)

Ετσι, το zig-zag Γαλάτσι-Αιγάλεω, Εξάρχεια-Περιστέρι είναι η "εύκολη" λύση.
Αν παρατηρήσεις αυτούς που πιάνεις καλά, είναι αυτοί που είναι απέναντι.
Είναι τουλάχιστον 5-6 χιλόμετρα μακρυά.

Γιατί λοιπόν ν' αφήσουμε τα "εύκολα" και να πάμε για τα "δύσκολα" ; 

Γιατί τα εύκολα θα είναι τα πρώτα που θα αχρηστευθούνε. 
Πρώτον, λόγο απόστασης και δεύτερον γιατί πάντα θα μαζεύουν πολύ περισσότερο θόρυβο.

Στον κόμβο μου που είμαι κλεισμένος από τα ανατολικά, η μεγίστη απόσταση προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση είναι ένα περίπου χιλιόμετρο. 
Ο θόρυβος όμως είναι 10-15 dB κάτω από την δυτική που φτάνω και στα 10 χιλιόμετρα.

Καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι λοιπόν με πιά σειρά θα κλείνουν τα λινκς. 
Οι πελάτες που είχα στο ΑΡ μου από την απέναντι όχθη (Αιγάλεω) δεν μπορούν πλέον να συνδεθούν εδώ και ένα χρόνο.

Αν κοιτάμε να στήσουμε κάτι που θα μείνει σε λειτουργία όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο, θα πρέπει να ψάχνουμε για κοντινά λινκς που εί δυνατόν περνούν από μία τρύπα.

Αυτά θα είναι τα τελευταία που θα κλείσουν.

Τώρα θα ρωτήσεις πως συμβιβάζεται με τα παραπάνω το λινκ μου με billgout. 

Ουδείς τέλειος, δυστυχώς.

----------


## antoniosk

Αυτα που γράφει είναι λογικά, γιατί να πάμε απο την μία άκρη στην άλλη και να μην πάμε με πιο κοντινά λινκ που θα βγάζουν καλύτερη ταχύτητα αλλά πιο βασικά θα είναι (?) πιο σταθερά.

Εγώ λοιπόν προτείνω να συνεννοηθούμε μεταξύ μας αυτοί που ενδιαφέρονται, να σχεδιάσουμε/ελένξουμε με το radio survey την πρόβλεψη (ο nister ξέρει) και τελικά να δοκιμάσουμε να συνδεθούμε.

Όσοι λοιπόν θέλετε ας συνεργαστούμε και κάτι καλύτερο μπορεί να βγεί.

Αντώνης

ΥΓ. Τώρα κάνω δοκιμές με nister και είμα σε οριζόντια πόλωση, για αυτο δε με πιάνει ο ok_computer

----------


## nister

Όταν πεινάς τρως ότι βρεις μπροστά σου.

Όταν χορτάσεις (MAuVE) γίνεσαι εκλεκτικός.

----------


## socrates

> Όταν πεινάς τρως ότι βρεις μπροστά σου.
> 
> Όταν χορτάσεις (MAuVE) γίνεσαι εκλεκτικός.


Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν έχει να κάνει τόσο με την εκλεκτικότητα του καθενός. Μια ματιά στο Nagios θα δίξει ότι αν για κάποιο λόγο βγει εκτός ο κόμβος dti, τότε σχεδόν απομονώνεται βορράς και νότος. Η περιοχή είναι δύσκολη. Μπορεί εμείς να βγαίνουμε πλέον με αρκετές εναλλακτικές Ζωγράφου αλλά δεν έχει συνέχεια λόγω των φυσικών εμποδίων που ανέφερε ο MAuVe. Αφού λοιπόν μαζευτήκατε αρκετοί στην περιοχή που ίσως να αποτελέσει πέρασμα (...νομίζω ότι λείπουν ακόμα κάποιοι κόμβοι σε καλό σημείο) καλό είναι να κάνετε έναν γενικότερο σχεδιασμό. Η επιλογή είναι δική σας .

----------


## MAuVE

> Όταν πεινάς τρως ότι βρεις μπροστά σου.
> 
> Όταν χορτάσεις (MAuVE) γίνεσαι εκλεκτικός.


Σωστά τα λες. 
Αυτή είναι η φυσική διαδοχή των πραγμάτων.

Μου έχει μείνει ακόμη μία συχνότητα ελεύθερη.

Το frequency-plan : 
1V - ελεύθερο και άχρηστο από τα δυτικά λόγω θορύβου
3H - Spirosco
5V - AP
8H - Koem
10V - Billgout
13H - Atia
έχει φτάσει στα όριά του.

Την φυλάω σαν κόρη οφθαλμού για λινκ προς τ' ανατολικά, ώστε να βγεί γέφυρα με Αμπελοκήπους (οι δύσκολοι δρόμοι που λέγαμε).

Παρακολουθώ τις προσπάθειές σου και την μεγάλη σου επιθυμία για λινκ.
Αρκετές φορές μέχρι σήμερα ο εκλεκτικισμός τη γλύτωσε στο παρά τρίχα από τη φιλοτιμία. 

Αν δεν σου κάτσει τίποτα απ' όσα δοκιμάζεις, μπορεί να δείς το φιλότιμο να σκοράρει.

Καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ

----------


## nister

Σε απάντηση, κυρίως, των όσων αναφέρθηκαν από τον MAuVE.

Ο εκλεκτισμός και η πείνα είχε αναφορά (δεν ξέρω αν παρερμηνεύτηκε) τις εύκολες και δύσκολες διαδρομές (ορολογία που χρησιμοποίησες).

Δεν διαφώνησα με τον πυρήνα του σκεπτικού που ανέπτυξες, αλλά η παρατήρησή μου αφορούσε το πνεύμα.

Και καλά κάνεις και θέλεις σωστό σχεδιασμό της ανάπτυξης του δικτύου.
Το θέμα είναι πως επιτυγχάνεται.

Εδώ θα πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη ότι:
1. Ο σχεδιασμός έχει λίγο-πολύ τοπικό χαρακτήρα λόγω των περιορισμών στην εκπομπή ισχύος και των φυσικών εμποδίων.
2. Νέοι υποψήφιοι κόμβοι εμφανίζονται σε απροσδιόριστους χρόνους και οι υπάρχοντες είναι λογικό να μην έχουν την δυνατότητα (από πλευράς χρόνου δοκιμών και εξοπλισμού) να υποδεχθούν τους νέους.
3. Μεταξύ των ήδη διασυνδεδεμένων κόμβων έχουν αναπτυχθεί προσωπικές σχέσεις, οι οποίες καθοδηγούν την δημιουργία των επόμενων links.
Συνεπώς το σύστημα είναι κατ'αρχήν αποσπασματικό, άναρχο και μη ορθολογικό.
Μόνο το αίσθημα της αυτοσυντήρησης μπορεί να το οδηγήσει σε κάποιου είδους σχεδιασμό, ώστε τουλάχιστον να αποφύγει την καταστροφή του.

Η λύση είναι ο *διαρκής επανασχεδιασμός* του δικτύου (σπάσιμο, αλλαγή links, ενσωμάτωση νέων links).

Δύσκολο πράγμα. Ποιός θα το κάνει αυτό, με δεδομένο τον «συνεταιριστικό» χαρακτήρα του δικτύου;

Μόνο η *αυτοσυντήρηση* μπορεί.
Όταν δυσκολέψουν τα πράγματα, αυτό θα γίνει αναγκαστικά (όπως όλα στον τόπο αυτό).

Εσύ και ορισμένοι ακόμα είσαστε από τους ανθρώπους που από σήμερα ανησυχούν για το μέλλον που έρχεται και προσπαθούν να πάρουν θέση στις εξελίξεις.

Εγώ, σαν τυπικός ορθολογιστής, δέχομαι να είμαι θύμα του ορθολογικού σχεδιασμού  ::  , άσχετα εάν δεν υπάρχει συνολικά.

----------


## ok_computer

Για να δουμε τι μπορει να γινει απο μενα


Σε κανα 10ημερο θα ειμαι με 3 if.Εχω 2 κεραιες , κατι μπορει να γινει να βρεθει για να λειτουργησει και το τριτο....

Σιγουρα o Mauve ηταν καλη λυση αλλα σε περιπτωση που θα πρεπει να βρεθει κατι εναλλακτικο .αυτο δεν ειναι προβλημα...

#Εχω εντυπωση οτι αμα βαλω λιγο ψηλοτερο ιστο θα δω τον πολυποθητο βορρα.Οι μετρησεις εχουν γινει στο χερι...
#Για την ωρα ομως μπορει να γινει με ευκολια συνδεση με spirosco ή καποιον απο εκει αφου εχω πολυ δυνατη θεα...
#ενα link με nister ή προς τα εκει,ειναι πολυ καλη ιδεα...
# καποιο AP ισως;;

Το προβλημα που υπαρχει σε μενα ειναι η ελλειψη γνωσεων linux το οποιο θα ξεπεραστει.

----------


## ok_computer

επισης προσθετω οτι επιασα και τον drid που ειαι στα 700 μετρα

----------


## MAuVE

> Σιγουρα o Mauve ηταν καλη λυση αλλα σε περιπτωση που θα πρεπει να βρεθει κατι εναλλακτικο .αυτο δεν ειναι προβλημα...


Ετσι όπως έχει διαμορφωθεί το routing η κίνηση από εμένα προς-από koem και billgout είναι πολύ μικρή.

Απ' ότι είδα μπορείς να συνδεθείς (με πολύ καλό S/N) σε 3 interfaces μου :

1) awmn_280 ΑΡ S/N = 18
2) awmn_280-707 bb to koem S/N = 4 αλλά έχει οριζόντια πόλωση οπότε όταν γυρίσεις την κεραία σου θα πάει πάνω από 20
3) awmn_280-516 bb to billgout S/N = 18

*Αν δεν έχει αντίρρηση ο Δημήτρης (koem)* θα σου πρότεινα σαν αρχή να συνδεθείς δοκιμαστικά πάνω στο 2) από την μεριά μου και στον nister από την άλλη.

Θα πρέπει η κάρτα σου να κατεβάζει πολύ την ισχύ της, ώστε να ρυθμίσεις την ένταση του σήματος που φτάνει σ' εμένα στην ίδια στάθμη με αυτή που έρχεται από koem, ώστε να μην τον "καπακώνεις".

Θα πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να στήσεις linux για να τρέξεις bgp ώστε να μην πέσουμε σε τίποτα τρελές λούπες.

----------


## ok_computer

Επιτελους τελειωσε το θεμα linux και το μοπνο που λειπει ειναι να στησω τον ιστο για το πρωτο If. 
Μηπως υπαρχει καποιο ατομο που να μπορουσε να βοηθησει;
Καποιον με εμπειρια και που το εχει ξανακανει...
Εχω αγορασει ολα τα υλικα.....


Αυτο που εχω ειναι 3 ifs ,2 κεραιες και 1 καλωδιο.

Το σκεπτικο μου ειναι να στησω αμεσα το στηλο και τα 2 ifs και να προχωρησω σε AP.
Μηπως εχει καποιο εξοπλισμο σε αχρηστια που να μπορουσε να χρησιμοποιηθει;
Θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμος αλλα και παλι κατι θα γινει αν δεν βρεθει ,απλως θα αργησει....

Ευελπιστω δηλαδη για αμεσο AP στη κυψελη....

----------


## xaotikos

Σήμερα κάναμε ένα scan με πάρα πολύ καλα αποτελέσματα. Δυστυχώς έφαγε μια φρίκη το laptop και δεν είχε γίνει save οπότε δεν έχουμε κάποια στοιχεία. Όμως από ότι θυμάμαι:
Mauve,
Top,
Blade,
MEW,
Nasos? (621?)
Tenorism,
GRGS,
B52,
spirosco,
koem,
bilgout,
drid,
bblinks spirosco-alexandros,mauve-? (x2), tenorism-top,
και κάποια 2000κάτι-test.

Η θέα είναι ΑΡΚΕΤΑ καλή όπως και η πρόθεση και τα υλικά.
Μάλλον θα πρέπει να δώσουμε αρκετή προσοχή στο σημείο του Ok_computer (Βασίλη), στο κέντρο δεν έχουμε κάτι και λογικά μπορεί να σπάσει πολλά "μακρυνά" links.

Άιντε να βάλουμε ένα χεράκι όλοι να το στήσουμε (6άμετρος ιστός κλπ κλπ)

----------


## onefluffycloud

γεια.μενω δυο στενα πανω απο την πλατεια κυψελης. στο χαρτη του nodedb εχω βρει κοντα μου τον χρηστη #162: drid αλλα δεν μπορω να επικοινωνησω μαζι του γιατι δεν εχει βαλει το email του..εχετε καμια ιδεα για το πως θα επικοινωνισω μαζι του??
και κατι αλλο:ειμαι στον δευτερο οροφο, αν δεν καταφερω να βαλω κεραια στην ταρατσα ειναι αδυνατο να συνδεθω με καποιον ασυρματα?

----------


## ok_computer

Καταρχας θελει μια προεργασια και απο σενα.
Διαβασε το quicksart και αν θες κατι αναλυτικο πιασε και το tutorial που ειναι στην υπογραφη μου....

Θα μπει ενα AP τις επομενες εβδομαδες(μαλλον) ,συνεπως θα σε εχω στα υποψη....

----------


## robotech_

hi paidia!hi ok_computer!Έχει μείνει λίγο πίσω το topic απ'ότι βλέπω!

Είμαι κι εγώ πατρινός που λες!Τα χριστούγεννα ήμουν κι εγω στο PWN με ένα laptopaki που έχω!Μένω στιν πολυκατοικία που είναι το PWN_ska(Makizus rulez)!Σε είχε πάρει το μάτι μου σε κάτι post και μόλις μου είπε ο MAuVe για κάποιον ok_copmputer σε θυμήθηκα!

Μένω κι εγώ κυψέλη και ενδιαφέρομαι για το δίκτυο!Μετά την εξεταστική θα κινήσω διαδικασίες!Ως client βέβαια γιατί δεν έχω γνώσεις για AP  ::  !Θέλω μελέτη!

Πάντως ως πατριωτάκια αλλά και ώς γείτονες θα μπορούσα αν ποτέ χρειαστεί να βοηθήσω με όποιον τρόπο μπορώ (όπως είπα λείπουν αρκετές γνώσεις)!

Άντε γιατί απ'ότι βλέπω είναι η σειρά της Κυψέλης!
C yazzzzzz

----------


## stean_202

Ok_computer (αν θυμάμαι καλά Βασίλη right ?) , θα ' θέλες όταν ξεμπερδέψουμε από εξεταστικές (και λοιπά βασανιστήρια) να δοκιμάσουμε αν μπορεί να βγει κάποιο bb-link μεταξύ μας ;

----------


## sotirisk

hi. κι εγω ειμαι στην περιοχη και περιμενω το τελος της εξεταστικης  ::  
σε τι περιοχές εισαστε? εγω πλατεια αμερικης, nodedb#3433.
αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει και εδω...

----------


## ok_computer

Λοιπον ας τα παρουμε τα πραγματα από την αρχη…

1.	Ο ιστος θα είναι μαλλον ετοιμος να δεχτει μια κεραια στο τελος της εβδομαδας οπου θα εχουν μπει και οι αντιρριδες. Αν μπει και μια προσθετη βαση χαρη στον Vigor ,θα εχουμε και απαραιτητη ενισχυση οπου θα επιτραπει περισσοτερη ανεμοπιεση (βλεπε πιατα).
2.	Το linux είναι ετοιμο από καιρο. 
3.	Θα βαλω AP αμεσα αλλα θα βοηθουσε αν καποιος εχει ένα AP προχειρο για να μπει. Υπαρχει καποιο αχρησιμοποιητο;;;
4.	Τον Mauve τον κρυβει ενας γερανος (νέο φρουτο στη περιοχη) και μπορει και να μη γινεται link!!! Παιδια αν το δειτε θα φρικαρετε!! Είναι ακριβως στη μεση…..Ιδωμεν γιατι μπορει να γινει καμια άλλη πατεντα….
5.	Ξερει κανενας τον Panag;;

----------


## onefluffycloud

> hi paidia!hi ok_computer!Έχει μείνει λίγο πίσω το topic απ'ότι βλέπω!
> 
> Είμαι κι εγώ πατρινός που λες!Τα χριστούγεννα ήμουν κι εγω στο PWN με ένα laptopaki που έχω!Μένω στιν πολυκατοικία που είναι το PWN_ska(Makizus rulez)!Σε είχε πάρει το μάτι μου σε κάτι post και μόλις μου είπε ο MAuVe για κάποιον ok_copmputer σε θυμήθηκα!
> 
> Μένω κι εγώ κυψέλη και ενδιαφέρομαι για το δίκτυο!Μετά την εξεταστική θα κινήσω διαδικασίες!Ως client βέβαια γιατί δεν έχω γνώσεις για AP  !Θέλω μελέτη!
> 
> Πάντως ως πατριωτάκια αλλά και ώς γείτονες θα μπορούσα αν ποτέ χρειαστεί να βοηθήσω με όποιον τρόπο μπορώ (όπως είπα λείπουν αρκετές γνώσεις)!
> 
> Άντε γιατί απ'ότι βλέπω είναι η σειρά της Κυψέλης!
> C yazzzzzz


pou meneis sthn kypselh?egw menw aiglhs dio stena panw apo thn plateia kypselhs...

----------


## ok_computer

παιδια μου φαινεται οτι πρεπει να γινει συναντηση !!!
Δεν παει αλλο....
Ας αφησουμε αυτη την εβδομαδα για να εξελιξω τον ιστο και απο την αλλη θα ξεκρεψουμε ολοι μας χρονο για εναν καφε. στη φωκιωνος....

----------


## robotech_

> pou meneis sthn kypselh?egw menw aiglhs dio stena panw apo thn plateia kypselhs...


fluffy είμαι στην Πιπίνου στη αρχή της! Πίσω από τα γήπεδα του Πανελληνίου αν έχεισ υπ'όψιν σου. Πιπίνου και κυψέλης για την ακρίβεια. Στάση Επτανήσου για τα τρόλλεϋ!

----------


## onefluffycloud

εισαι σχετικα μακρια.
αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα,το προβλημα ειναι οτι εγω ειμαι στον δευτερο οροφο  ::

----------


## robotech_

Αγαπητέ fluffy κι εγώ στον τρίτο! Δεν έχουμε άλλη επιλογή από ταράτσα! Τι να κάνουμε!

Άυριο ξανανεβαίνω ταράτσα με το centrino μου για ένα πρόχειρο scan.

----------


## sotirisk

> παιδια μου φαινεται οτι πρεπει να γινει συναντηση !!!
> Δεν παει αλλο....
> Ας αφησουμε αυτη την εβδομαδα για να εξελιξω τον ιστο και απο την αλλη θα ξεκρεψουμε ολοι μας χρονο για εναν καφε. στη φωκιωνος....


count me in

----------


## onefluffycloud

to thema einai pws tha apokthsw prosvash sthn taratsa. pws tha perasw dhladh to kalwdio apo tous panw geitones... :: 

_***Μoderators Notice
Παρακαλώ πολύ να μην γράφετε με greeklish.
Papashark_

----------


## ok_computer

καντους τρεις μηνυσεις για παρενοχληση (οποιαδποτε , θορυβου, βακτηριακη, κλπ) και επειτα τους εχεις στο τσεπακι....
 ::   ::   ::  



Διαβασε το tutorial του ngia και το πατρινο και θα βρεις πως να αμυνθεις....

----------


## stean_202

Για το καφεδάκι είμαι και εγώ μέσα , απλά καλύτερα να κανονιστεί μετά την εξεταστική  ::

----------


## onefluffycloud

egw teleiwnw 31/2 padws..  :: 

_***Μoderators Notice
Παρακαλώ πολύ να μην γράφετε με greeklish.
Papashark_

----------


## MAuVE

> egw teleiwnw 31/2 padws.. :x


Μη γράφεις greeklish.
Μη το παίζεις τόσο UFO.
31/2 δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## onefluffycloud

δεν το παιζω,ειμαι ούφο.
δεν θυμομουν ακριβή ημερομηνία.
αλλά γύρω στο τέλος του μήνα.
επι τη ευκαιρια σε ποιο τμημα ειστε εσεις?εγω ειμαι ψηφιακων συστηματων του πανεπιστημιου πειραια.

----------


## nantito

Και ποιός σου είπε ότι όλοι είναι φοιτητές;  ::  

Χαίρετε και από μένα συν-παπειώτη.  ::

----------


## robotech_

Για όσους δεν το ξέρουν ο ok_computer άνοιξε ένα topic στην ενότητα Περιοχές - Κέντρο Αθήνας -> Κυψέλη.

Προτείνω να postαρουμε σε εκείνο όλοι ώστε να μην έχουμε το νου μας σε δύο topic για το ίδιο θέμα.

Απλά μια παρατήρηση - πρόταση!Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ok_computer

Σημερα στηθηκε ο ιστος!!! 
Είναι πραγματικοτητα !!!!

Θα θελα να ευχαριστησω τον Vigor που πραγματικα αποδεικτηκε ο σωτηριος για τη πραγματοποιηση αυτου του ιστου. Οι γνωσεις του και ο χρονος που δαπανησε ηταν ο λογος που γραφονται αυτές οι γραμμες αλλα και ταυτοχρονα ο ουσιαστικος λογος που υπαρχει ο ιστος τωρα πανω…..


Πρεπει να πω ότι εγινε παρα πολύ καλη δουλεια . Ο ιστος είναι 6-μετρος ,ώστε να μπορει να σηκωσει αρκετες κεραιες αλλα και να εχει την απαραιτητη θεα για AP.
Μπηκε τελικα βαση στο τελειωμα του δωματος για περισσοτερη σταθεροτητα, ενώ οι αντηρίδες είναι στα 5 μετρα.
Η βαση είναι πατεντα του Vigor που εφτιαξε σε σιδερα στου ζωγραφου...
Το μονο που λειπει είναι φωτογραφιες οπου και αυτές ερχονται…

Προσπαθω να συνδεθω με Mauve αλλα τζιφος. Πρεπει να φταιει το καλωδιο ή κατι τετοιο…
Περιμενετε νεα!!!

----------


## onefluffycloud

omorfa. poly xairomai pou proxorame  :: 
alhtheia sth fwkionos se poio ipsos eisai?eisai panw ston pezodromo?

Edit από xaotikos: onefluffycloud, την επόμενη φορά που θα ξαναγράψεις με greeklish θα αναγκαστώ να σβήσω το μύνημά σου.

----------


## robotech_

Πιστεύω πως όλοι οι υποψήφιοι clients θα πρέπει να πούμε ένα ευχαριστώ στα παιδιά για την, απ' ότι διαβάζουμε, πολύ καλή δουλειά.
Αναμένουμε photos!!!!!!Και τα πρώτα scans!!!!

ok_computer πιστεύω πως πρέπει να βγει και μια τελική απόφαση για το meeting!Αν και απ' ότι βλέπω για Παρασκευή δεν θα μπορέσω εγώ!!!

Άντε να τελειώσει κι αυτή η εξεταστική!!!!!

----------


## ok_computer

Σημερα καναμε ενα scan με τον Vigor.
Παραθετω και τα αποτελεσματα αλλα δυστυχως ειναι λιγο αποκαρδιοτικα.
Υπαρχουν λυσεις αλλα πρεπει να στηθει αρκετο πραγμα.

Αρχικα μολις καταλαβα οτι(πειστηκα για την ακριβεια) δεν βλεπω τον Mauve. Δεν εφταιγε το καλωδιο ,ι καινουργιος γερανος που εχει μπει αναμεσα μας εχει κανει τη δουλεια....
Αυτο ειναι πολυ κακο αλλα καποιος στηνει στη δεριγνη (τοy οποiοy δεν θυμαμαι τωρα το nick) και αυτος μας βλεπει και τους δυο.

Το μονο AP που βλεπω σε ακτινα μικρη ειναι του Foti80.

Βεβαια βλεπω κατα 90% τον dhdim και απο εκει μπορει να γινει ενα ακομη bb

----------


## Vigor

Παίδες βάλτε τα κάτω τώρα και βγάλτε κανα link στην περιοχή σας για να αναπτυχθεί το δίκτυο και από τα μέρη σας.

Οργανωθείτε....

Άντε καλή τύχη στην Κυψέλη.

----------


## Vigor

Υλικό για σεμινάρια ιστών (copyright 2005 Vigor)

----------


## Vigor

Συνέχεια tutorial...

Σχόλια - απορίες δεκτές.

----------


## argi

> Σημερα καναμε ενα scan με τον Vigor.
> Παραθετω και τα αποτελεσματα αλλα δυστυχως ειναι λιγο αποκαρδιοτικα.
> Υπαρχουν λυσεις αλλα πρεπει να στηθει αρκετο πραγμα.
> 
> Αυτο ειναι πολυ κακο αλλα καποιος στηνει στη δεριγνη (τοy οποiοy δεν θυμαμαι τωρα το nick) και αυτος μας βλεπει και τους δυο.
> 
> Το μονο AP που βλεπω σε ακτινα μικρη ειναι του Foti80.
> bb



This is me...

Δυστυχώς αυτή την εβδομαδα με ταλαιπωρεί ενα τρομερό ΄κρύωμα και δεν τολμησα μετρησεις κλπ.

ok_computer: Παντος απο οσο είδα απο τισ φωτογραφίες εμεις οι δυο πρέπει να είμαστε πάρα πολυ καλά μεταξύ μας και σε μικρή απόσταση... (μέχρι 1 χλμ)

Mauve, είχαμε δοκιμάσει και το καλοκαίρι αλλά τώρα μετακόμισα σε πιο καθαρό και μόνιμο σημείο περίπου στα 800μ από εσένα... 

Περιμένω κάτι από τον bliz και πιστευω πως αυτή την εβδομάδα θα μπορώ να κάνω scan και σε 2-3 εβδομαδες να είμαι up 'n' running...

Sorry for the delay αλλα δεν λεω να γιάνω... (ελπίζω να μην αναπτύσω αλλέργία στις ταράτσες...)

argi...

----------


## argi

Ok_computer....

μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου δώσεις ενα zoom 2x-3x στην φωτογραφια με τον πύργο του ΟΤΕ (με κέντρο αυτόν)... Θέλω να με δώ λίγο για να δω που θα στήσω... (εγώ είμαι πιο μπροστά και αριστερά απο τον ΟΤΕ)

thanx

argi

----------


## onefluffycloud

παντως λογικά αφου η κυψελη ειναι απιστευτα ποικνοκατοικημενη θα πρεπε να εχουμε πολλα λινκς ::

----------


## ok_computer

Argi:
Βασικα η φωτογραφικη μου εχει χαλασει...
Αν θελεις ελα απο εδω για να ριξεις καμια ματια!!!
10 τετραγωνα αποσταση ειμαστε.....

O Vigor εβαλε τις φωτογραφιες απο τον ιστο μου και χτες παλι ηρθε να βοηθησει.....
Θελω και παλι να τον ευχαριστησω γιατι πραγματικα χωρις αυτον θα ημουν ακομα με τον ιστο κατω. Ειναι φοβερος...
Δειτε τις φωτογραφιες να δειτε τι ειδους ταρζανιες κανει.
Του λες υψοφοβια και νομιζει οτι του μιλας για βιβλιο της αναγεννησης...

----------


## onefluffycloud

εμενα παντως θα με ενδιεφερε να μοιραστω το κοστος μιας dsl μεσω wifi. δεν ξερω αν καποιος ενδιαφερεται..  ::

----------


## ok_computer

> εμενα παντως θα με ενδιεφερε να μοιραστω το κοστος μιας dsl μεσω wifi. δεν ξερω αν καποιος ενδιαφερεται..


καλα κατσε να γινουν τα link και βλεπουμε για αυτα....

----------


## ok_computer

Λοιπον ας αναλυσουμε τη κατασταση λιγακι....

1. Δοκιμασα να συνδεθω με τον fotis80. Ειναι αδυνατον. Το AP του δεν ειναι τοσο οργανωμενο και γενικοτερα δεν εχει bb . Ειναι το πρωτο AP της κυψελης με παρα πολλα αδυναμα σημεια....

2. O Mauve δεν πιανεται πια λογω του καινουργιου γερανου...

3. θα συνδεθω με thdim (bb),οπου με 2 hops πεφτω στον dimitris. Ισως να γινει και αυτη την εβδομαδα....

4. Αλλο ενα bb ειναι το αυτο με τον argi . Το βλεπω να γινεται την αλλη εβδομαδα....

5. Εχω ενα ελευθερο if για να συνδεθω με καποιον αλλον που θα τον ψαξω ομως σε μια εβδομαδα...

6. Σκεφτομαι για AP....

Αυτο που μενει ειναι τωρα ειμαι παλι στο 0 . Πρεπει να γινει πολυ δουλεια απο πολλους για να στηθει κατασταση και μαλλον δειχνει οτι κατι γινεται...
Ιδωμεν...

----------


## onefluffycloud

ti shmainei bb?
backbone?

----------


## papashark

> ti shmainei bb?
> backbone?


ναι

----------


## MAuVE

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από onefluffycloud
> 
> ti shmainei bb?
> backbone?
> 
> 
> ναι


Πάνο τι του απαντάς του φλουφηκλάουντ.

Δεν πρόσεξες ότι συνεχίζει να γράφει greeklish παρά τις υποδείξεις που του έχουν γίνει.

Ενα προσωρινό ban του χρειάζεται περισσότερο από απάντηση.

----------


## papashark

Δεν το πρόσεξα....

Επειδή έχει προειδοποιηθεί ήδη μια φορά, αυτή αποτελεί την δεύτερη επίσημη προειδοποίηση-επίπληξη.

Την επόμενη φορά θα υπάρχει ΒΑΝ μικρής περιόδου.

----------


## dti

προυδοποίηση ... τί πάει πεί;

----------


## onefluffycloud

βασικα εχετε δικιο.αλλα εχω συνηθησει εδω και πολλα χρονια να γραφω γκρικλις. και επιπλεον βαριεμαι να ελεγχω την ορθογραφία.τεσπα θα προσπαθω να το θυμαμαι.παντως ειναι πολυ θετικη η προσπαθεια που γινεται εδω με τα ελληνικα.το θεμα ειναι να προσεχουμε την ορθογραφια μας.

----------


## fotis80

Φιλε, ο.κ_computers,
Στειλε ενα PM να βρεθουμε να πιουμε ενα καφε στην Φωκίνωνος να τα πουμε από κοντα ... 
Δεν εχω το email σου η το τηλεφωνο για να επικοινωνήσω μαζί σου . 
Μιλησα και με τον Phillip και θελω να ξαναδούμε το θέμα της δρομολόγησης από κοντά ... Λογικα θα βγει κατι καλο...
Υ.Γ. Δοκιμασε να βαλεις καρφωτή την διεύθυνση 10.2.27.52. Το DCHP όπως εχω πεί εχει προβλημα .

----------


## robotech_

Halloz Kypseli Wireless People και πάλι!

Σκέφτηκα να κάνω αυτό το post μιας και δεν βλέπω κάποια εξέλιξη(στο forum πάντα).
Θα ήταν φρόνιμο να υπάρξει κάποια ενημέρωση για την πορεία των links.
Απ' ότι φάνηκε στο meeting υπάρχουν καλές προϋποθέσεις που πρέπει να αξιοποιηθούν άμεσα!Μην πάνε χαμένες!

ΥΓ.: Επαναλαμβάνω ότι απλά ζητάω ενημέρωση χωρίς διάθεση να κατακρίνω(για να μην παρερμηνευθεί ο τρόπος έκφρασης των παραπάνω).

Ευχαριστώ παίδες...  ::   ::

----------


## ok_computer

παιδια ειμαι πατρα και για αυτο δεν μπορω να πω πολλα...
Παντως απο εξελιξη εχουμε αρκετη.
Ο thdim εχει ελεευθερο IF να κοιταει προς τα μενα και θα συνδεθω αυτες τις μερες...
Ο argi στηνεται kai ua exoyme ena apo ekei....
εχω παρει και μια ομνι που μαλλον θα στηθει το SK....

----------


## ONikosEimai

Καλησπέρα,

Εχθές στην κοπή της πίτας, τα είπαμε λίγο με ok_computer και μια καινούργια σκέψη (που δεν είχα κατά νου) είναι να έμπαινα ενδιάμεσα από ok_computer και thdim (αν φυσικά έχω καλή οπτική επαφή με ok_computer). 

Οπότε :

α) ο thdim δεν θα χρειαστεί να βάλει 2 πιάτα προς Κυψέλη (δηλ. 1 για ok_computer και 1 για μένα, κάπως έτσι τα είχαμε πει)
β) Θα μπω ενδιάμεσα οπότε θα έχω και εγώ λόγο ύπαρξης 
γ) θα έχει και μια καλή έξοδο ο ok_computer προς thdim.  ::  
δ) Όλα αυτά εφόσον έχω καλή οπτική επαφή με ok_computer.
ε) Εκτός και αν γίνει τίποτα μαγικό και μπορέσω να κάνω κάτι τις με MAuVE !!!

Σχόλια καλοδεχούμενα  ::

----------


## Vigor

Ο Βασίλης όχι απλά δεν πιάνει τον thdim, αλλά από scannάρισμα από τα 6μ. του ιστού του δεν βλέπει οπτικά ούτε τις Εστίες της Πατησίων - θα βλέπει τον Θέμη???  ::  

Ψαχτείτε λίγο και βρείτε workaround.

----------


## ok_computer

Λοιπον για να κανουμε μια αναλυση στο που ειμαστε....

1. Ο Vigor εχει κουραστει με το να ερχεται και ανεβοκατεβαζουμε κεραιες χωρις κανενα αποτελεσμα..... Εχει κανει ηδη παρα πολλα και εχει δικιο...

Το ολο προβλημα (και ταλεντο του γιωργου) ειναι το υψος..Πως μπορω να ανεβαινω πανω στον ιστο μου για να βαζω και να βγαζω κεραιες;;;;
(θα βαλω και ερωτηση)


2. Ο thdim μαλλον παιζει να μην τον βλεπω. Θα κανουμε μια τελευταια δοκιμη με τις κεραιες οσο πιο ψηλα γινεται αυριο

3. Οnikoseimai ειναι ενα σιγουρο μερος με πολυ καλο σημα....

4. Απο δευτερα ο argi θα ετοιμαζεται και αυτος...

5. ( πατατα) εβαλα ενα μικρο κλωδιο στην omni ,με αποτελεσμα να πρεπει να την ξανακατεβασω ..γκρρρρρ!!!!!

----------


## MAuVE

Θα κάνεις υπομονή να φύγει ο οικοδομικός γερανός, ή θα βρείς άλλο σημείο στην ταράτσα σου από το οποίο να με βλέπεις ανεμπόδιστα για να γίνει το oNikosEimai - ok_computer - MAuVE χωρίς να χρειάζεται να κάνεις τον Tarzan.

----------


## thdim

Διαφωνώ στην λογική να κάνουμε όλη την κυψέλη ένα τρενάκι από link (τουλάχιστο όχι χωρίς δοκιμές πρώτα). Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να πηγαίνει pikos-dimitris-thdim-OΝikosEimai-ok_computer αλλά σκεφτείτε τι θα έχουμε κάνει μετά? Ένα μεγάλο τρένο! Σκεφτόμουνα ότι θα ήταν πιο χρήσιμο να σπάζαμε τα link. Τέλος πάντων αύριο θα πάω από ok_computer και θα διαπιστώσω αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα οπτικής επαφής οπότε θα ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάπως.

----------


## ok_computer

καπου εχει δικιο παντως ο thdim..Αν πεσει ενας τοτε εχουμε προβλημα.. Βεβαια θα αναπτυχθει η περιοχη σιγα σιγα..

Νικο δεν εχω καταλαβει που εισαι ακριβως. Στειλε διευθυνση με pm...

----------


## argi

> Θα κάνεις υπομονή να φύγει ο οικοδομικός γερανός, ή θα βρείς άλλο σημείο στην ταράτσα σου από το οποίο να με βλέπεις ανεμπόδιστα για να γίνει το oNikosEimai - ok_computer - MAuVE χωρίς να χρειάζεται να κάνεις τον Tarzan.


Mauve,
Η λύση είμαι εγώ που είμαι περίπου στα 800μ. από εσενα ακριβώς στην διευθυνση με billgout... και βλέπω και τον ok_computer... στα 700-800μ επίσης.

Αλλά δεν μιλάω ακόμα μέχρι να έιμαι έτοιμος και στημένος (ελπίζω αυτή την εβδομάδα να έχω τελειώσει με τα ψώνια για να κάνουμε δοκιμές) και μέχρι τις 20/3 να είμαστε up and running (σχετικά αισιοδοξο σενάριο)...

To απαισιοδοξο αλλά καλύτερο σεναριο ειναι να μπεί Wrap-άκι οποτε τότε το πρόβλημα ειναι απλώς να περιμένουμε να έρθει.

Επείδη έχω καταλάβει ότι είσαι σχετικά δυσπιστος με την όλη φάση είπα να μην σε ενοχλήσω ακόμα...

Πάντως με ένα scan που έκανα με μια φτωχή cantenna εν μέσω βροχής σε έδειξε στα -65dbm οπότε είμαστε καλά...

@rg|

----------


## MAuVE

> Mauve,


Οπως θα έλεγε και ο Nantito μία φωτό προς τα εδώ με μπόλικο ζουμ, επιβάλεται

----------


## ONikosEimai

> καπου εχει δικιο παντως ο thdim..Αν πεσει ενας τοτε εχουμε προβλημα.. Βεβαια θα αναπτυχθει η περιοχη σιγα σιγα..
> 
> Νικο δεν εχω καταλαβει που εισαι ακριβως. Στειλε διευθυνση με pm...


Με ένα απλό scan θα δεις αν με πιάνεις, έχω ήδη στήσει μια omni εκεί που εκπέμπει πολλά db. Την έβαλα στο ποιό ψηλό σημείο που μπορούσα (όχι εγώ, να'ναι καλά τα παιδιά που την βάλανε). Μπορείς να δείς και που ακριβώς είμαι και από την φοβερή εφαρμογή του Cha0s http://www.awmn/nodecal/index.php?file=calendar&id=737(awmn) or http://www.awmn.gr/nodecal/index.php...alendar&id=737 (inet)
Υπάρχει και επιλογή να βγει χάρτης και με την ευκαιρία καταχωρήσου εκεί γιατί δεν βλέπω καλά την nodedb. 

*Αυτό φυσικά ισχύει για όλους (clients, BB Links) !!!*

----------


## thdim

Σήμερα το πρωί κάναμε ένα scan με μια cisco 352 προς την κυψέλη από των ok_computer. Μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω ότι link με των ok_computer είναι πολλή δύσκολο να βγάλουμε. Αλλά το πρόβλημα έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι πιο γενικό. Η θέα του ok_computer προς την Κυψέλη είναι υπερβολικά περιορισμένη, προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι ούτε με των NikoEimai μπορεί να βγει link, γιατί από τον Νίκο πιάναμε μόνο πεταχτά σήματα και δεδομένης της απόστασης και της ισχύς που έχει ο Νίκος το –72 δεν νομίζω ότι είναι καλό αποτέλεσμα, δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει οπτική επαφή μεταξύ σας. Εκεί που ο ok_computer έχει καλή θέα είναι προς το κέντρο της πόλης. Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να στραφεί προς των argi το γρηγορότερο δυνατών.

----------


## argi

Τελικά θα έχεις κατι προς τα εμενα για να σκαναρουμε αυρίο? Εγώ έχω ένα μικρό πρόβλημα με την καρτούλα που πείραξα προχθές και δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν και τι πιάνει... και είμαι και εκτός απο awmn λόγω ανακατασκευής του bliz για να την ελεγξω... αν τον βρώ μέχρι άυριο ισως να έχω κάρτούλα...

Θα τα πούμε και αυριο...ριξε τ/φ

@rg!

----------


## ok_computer

απο καρτουλα εχω εγω!!!
Δεν ειναι προβλημα!!!
Οταν μπορεις παρε τηλ να βρεθουμε...

----------


## MAuVE

Αυτή τη στιγμή έχεις ok_computer AP που να λειτουργεί, γιατί κάνω scan δεν πιάνω τίποτα από τη μεριά σου.

Ενα awmn-3929-special που ευρίσκεται (είναι και special) ?

----------


## ok_computer

οχι δυστυχως!!!

Αυριο , μεθαυριο θα εχω ομως αφου πηρα ομνι...
Αυτη την εβδομαδα θα ανασυνταχτω πληρως σε θεμα διπλανων κομβων και εξοπλισμου....

----------


## xaotikos

Ευελπιστώ να δοκιμάσω και εγώ αν σε πιάνω από το #273. Αν δεν μπορέσω Παρασκευή που θα είμαι Αθήνα θα ξαναδοκιμάσω όταν ξανακατέβω.

----------


## ok_computer

λοιπον ανεβηκε AP στο Channel=13 με SSID:awmn-3334-okcomp

To θεμα ειναι οτι οταν εκανα scan ακριβως απο κατω δε το επιασα!!!!
ενω οταν εκανα scan με netstumbler ,τοτε επιασα αρκετους...
Καμια ιδεα για τι μπορει να συμβαινει??

----------


## ok_computer

το εβαλα στο καναλι 3 για να μπορω και να το πιανω και εγω με τη καρτουλα μου που ειναι αμερικανικη.....

Παιδια σκαναρετε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## argi

Αντε μπας και δουμε χαρά στις κάρτες μας...

@rg!

----------


## antoniosk

Ok_computer, έπιασα το ΑΡ, οχι και με το καλύτερο δυνατό σήμα, περίπου -82 με θόρυβο -89, αλλά και δίχως ιδιάιτερο κεντράρισμα.

Υπάρχει και bblink που δουλεύει και είναι συνδεμένο με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο ή ορφανό είναι το ΑΡ?

Φιλικά και πολλά link σύντομα
Αντώνης

----------


## antoniosk

Ok_computer, έπιασα το ΑΡ, οχι και με το καλύτερο δυνατό σήμα, περίπου -82 με θόρυβο -89, αλλά και δίχως ιδιάιτερο κεντράρισμα.

Υπάρχει και bblink που δουλεύει και είναι συνδεμένο με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο ή ορφανό είναι το ΑΡ?

Φιλικά και πολλά link σύντομα
Αντώνης

----------


## ok_computer

φυσικα κσι υπαρχει bb!!!

μαλιστα ειναι και dedicated ενσυρματο με το σπιτι μου....
ειναι αρκετο???

----------


## sotirisk

> φυσικα κσι υπαρχει bb!!!
> 
> μαλιστα ειναι και dedicated ενσυρματο με το σπιτι μου....
> ειναι αρκετο???


στο σπίτι σου ελπίζω να έχεις T3  ::

----------


## antoniosk

> φυσικα κσι υπαρχει bb!!!
> 
> μαλιστα ειναι και dedicated ενσυρματο με το σπιτι μου....
> ειναι αρκετο???


Για πές μας περισσότερα για να καταλάβουμε και εμείς που δεν ξέρουμε??

Για ασυρματο bb link σε ενδιαφέρει?

Ευχαριστώ
Αντώνης

----------


## ok_computer

εεμ αστειακι ηταν!!
Οχι δε συνδεομαι με κανεναν!!!
και βεβαια με ενδιαφερει για bb ,βεβαια ειναι στα σκαρια 2...
Ιδωμεν

----------


## gadgetakias

> ..βεβαια ειναι στα σκαρια 2...
> Ιδωμεν


Αχ, πως κρατιέμαι να μην μιλήσω. Νά'ξερες πως κρατιέμαι...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ok_computer

παιδια τι θελετε να σας πω με ποιους ?
Εδω εχω πει με το μισο AWMN οτι συνδεομαι....
Επειδη κινδυνευω να βγω μη εμπιστοσυνης απο το AWMN , δε λεω αλλα!!!

Στρατο κανε κρατει!!! Γιατι εχω και εγω μπλοκακι!!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## argi

Προς υπεράσπιση του ok-computer φταιω κι εγώ που δεν έχουμε προκάμει για εκείνο το scan (αν τον βλέπω εγώ απο το argi2 που ετοιμάζεται)... Ελπίζω αυριο να έχουμε καλά νέα...

@rg!

----------


## Vigor

Μα καλά ρε Βασίλη με το laptop που έχεις προς πώληση, τόσο δύσκολο είναι να κάνεις ένα scan με το netstumbler?

----------


## ok_computer

χεχε, ευκολο ειναι αλλα το netstumbler ειναι μονο για κομβους που ηδη υπαρχουν οχι για δυνητικους....
Αυριο ομως θα γινει και αυτο...

----------


## Vigor

> Αυριο ομως θα γινει και αυτο...


Άντε με το καλό και καλά αποτελέσματα!  ::  

Τουλάχιστον να ευωδοθούν οι κόποι μας.

----------


## fon_hussan

Καλησπέρα....

Ο κόμβος δηλαδή είναι δυνητικός ή υπαρκτός; Με μπέρδεψες!

Άπο όσο γνωρίζω, που βοήθησα μαζί με Vigor στο αρχικό στήσιμο, όλα είναι ΟΚ (εκτός και άμα επήλθε καταστροφή από φυσικά φαινόμενα).

Και πολλά scans είχαν γίνει, με κίνδυνο ο Vigor να φύγει στο κενό πάντως (με laptop και netstumbler, τώρα με ποιά κάρτα PCMCIA δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς).

Εύχομαι καλά links για να ηρεμήσουν και οι γείτονες AWMNιτες (οι οποίοι από όσο παρακολουθώ ανυπομονούν).  ::

----------


## ok_computer

μα καλα κανεις δε καταλαβαινει τα υποκειμενα μυ??
 ::   ::   ::  

Βρε fon_hussan αφου εχεις ερθει και τον ειδες τον κομβο!!
Ζει και βασιλευει!!!!

Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν βλεπω και πολλους αλλα μαλλον βλεπω τον argi ( τον δευτερο του κομβο )που τωρα στηνει ....
Ο mikeb δεν εχει ελπιδα επισης ,θα συνδεθουμε!!!
Μπορει να βλεπω και τον ονικοςειμαι αλλα το μονο που πιανω τωρα ειναι κατι περιεργο (μαλλον απο ανακλασεις αλλα μπορει να ειναι και κατι παραπανω)...

Τελος πρεπει να πω οτι πια εχω τυφλωθει τελειως! Απο καπου παιζει παλαβος θορυβος..Πια βλεπω μεχρι και 1.5 km ή κατι τετοιο...
Ιδωμεν....

----------


## thdim

> Ο mikeb δεν εχει ελπιδα επισης ,θα συνδεθουμε!!!


Έχετε κάνει κάποια δοκιμή;

----------


## ok_computer

τον πιανω πολυ καλα!!!!
Μη μου πεις οτι τον εχεις και εσυ???
Τοτε ολα βαινουν καλως...

----------


## thdim

Ναι των έχω (δεν τα είχες δεί τα scan μου), αλλα τι επιδιώκει; θέλει να κάνει bblinks; ξερεις κάτι;

----------


## Vigor

> ακριβως ετσι εγινε... εδω και ενα χρονο δεν επιανα τιποτα περαν του philip απο αιγαλεο τον οποιο μια τον επιανα και μια οχι ενω εκεινος δεν εβλεπε καμια δραστηριοτητα απο εμενα και ετσι συνδεθηκα με φιλους για χαβαλε γι'αυτο και το ονομα! 
> 
> ok_computer θελω να τα πουμε γιατι πρεπει να δραστηριοποιηθουμε αρκετα εμεινα εκτος!!!


Οι προθέσεις είναι ολοφάνερες. Δραστηριοποιηθείτε στις ταράτσες σας λιγάκι ..  ::

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

Εχω ηδη ενα linsys σε 24αρα pacific (αυτο πιανετε) σε λειτουργια 
και στηνω ενα dlink με feeder σε 80αρι!ειμαι προθυμος για BB η οτι αλλο βοηθαει το δικτυο... γι'αυτο ελεγα να βρεθουμε αλλα...

----------


## thdim

> γι'αυτο ελεγα να βρεθουμε αλλα...


αλλά τι; εγώ προσωπικά είμαι απογοητευμένος από το γεγονός ότι είχα ένα if να κοιτάει κυψέλη επί ένα μήνα περίπου και κανένας δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε να κάνει έστω ένα scan....

από ότι βλέπω ώμος το κλίμα αλλάζει όποτε ίσος το ξανασκεφτώ το θέμα… 
 ::

----------


## argi

Και στο φεγγάρι δεν πηγαν με την πρώτη...
Δοκιμασαμε να κοιταχτουμε με τον ok_computer αλλα μονο μια ανακλαση πιασαμε...

Θα ξαναδοκιμασουμε απο δευτερα και βλεπουμε...

@rg!

----------


## thdim

Αφού ο ok_computer βλέπει των mikeb , γιατί δεν κάνουν ένα μεταξύ τους link και να ψάξουν μετά από την ταράτσα του mikeb να βρούνε έξοδο προς το awmn; εσύ argi έχεις κάποιο άλλο link;

----------


## argi

Το πρώτο εύκολο και άμεσο είναι με το Mauve αλλά πρώτα θα έχουμε δώσει νόημα στα άλλα και μετα θα μιλήσω με τον mauve... ουτως ή άλλως τον βλέπω τέλεια και είμαστε καμια 700αριά μέτρα... αυτό τεχνικά θα είναι το έυκολο... αλλά στόχος μου δεν είναι να γίνω πελάτης του Mauve.. 

Yπάρχουν και άλλα τα οποία είναι στα σκαριά και είναι σχετικά ώριμα αλλά χρειάζεται λίγο υπομονή και κυρίως να βγεί ένα καλό ΒΒ με κυψέλη...

@rg!

----------


## ok_computer

παιδια εκενα ενα scan με airopeek και εγινε ενας μικρος χαμος αφου βρεθηκαν 163 AP-clients. Οποιος ειναι στην περιοχη ας κανει το κοπο να μου πει ποιος ειναι ποιος για να δουμε ποσο μπορουμε να οργανωθουμε.....

Απο οτι βλεπετε υπαρχει ελπιδα!!!

----------


## papashark

Εμ, ποιός νομίζεις ότι κάνει όλο τον θόρυβο στην Αθήνα ?

Βλέπετε το netstumbler και τα νομίζετε όλα ρόδινα.....

----------


## vegos

> Εμ, ποιός νομίζεις ότι κάνει όλο τον θόρυβο στην Αθήνα ?
> 
> Βλέπετε το netstumbler και τα νομίζετε όλα ρόδινα.....


Αυτό είναι ελεγχόμενο...

Πήγες στην Ελεκτρόνικα;

Το 90% των εκθετών, είχαν κάμερες και videosenders και ότι άλλο τέτοιο υπάρχει, που δούλευε στους 2,4...

Πολλοί ενισχυτές και διάφορα άλλα...

Επίσης, κεραίες, για να είναι πλήρες το σετ.

ΑΥΤΟ κι αν σκίζει τη μπάντα....

----------


## ok_computer

ρε παιδια γιατι δε μιλατε τοσο καιρο??
το airopeek λεει με ποιο AP συνδεεται ο client....
Ετσι μπορουμε να κανουμε μια χαρτογραφηση για το τι γινεται στην Αθηνα...
Τωρα εγω δε ξερω λεπτομεριες αλλα θα ειναι πολυ χρησιμο...
Πανο εσυ που ξερεις να το χειριζεσαι ,τι λες, γινεται??

----------


## papashark

Ναι, με πολύ κόπο και υπομονή....

----------


## antoniosk

Okcomputer έκανα ένα scanning σήμερα και σε έπιασα, το σήμα δεν είναι καλό, ssri -88 με noise -85, μάλλον άσχημο θα έλεγα.

Τι κεραία έχεις? Η αλήθεια είναι ότι για μιά απόσταση 6 χλμ που συνδέομαι έχω πολύ καλύτερο σήμα και λιγότερο θόρυβο.

Έχεις κανει bb link με κανένα άλλο ή μόνο με το PC σου?

Φιλικά 
Αντώνης

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

ολοκληρωσα εχθες το ανεβασμα του dlink σε client mode και ενος 80ρι.Δυστυχως ειμαι τοσο κοντα στην omni του φωτη που πιανω μονο αυτον!Ουτε βασιλη ουτε thdim.

----------


## thdim

> ολοκληρωσα εχθες το ανεβασμα του dlink σε client mode και ενος 80ρι.Δυστυχως ειμαι τοσο κοντα στην omni του φωτη που πιανω μονο αυτον!Ουτε βασιλη ουτε thdim.


Εμένα δεν δούλευε το if χθές... σήμερα πιστεύω το βράδι θα είμαι εντάξει.

----------


## amigos

και εγω σε έπιασα σήμερα από Γκύζη.
Το σήμα όντως δεν είναι καλό για την απόστασή μας (1 km). Μήπως έχεις πολύ χαμηλή ισχύ ?

----------


## ok_computer

παιδια νομιζω οτι το θεμα λυθηκε....
Για καντε ακομα ενα scan.....

----------


## MAuVE

Σήμερα που έκανα scan δεν σ' έπιασα.

----------


## antoniosk

Έκανα scan και σήμερα αλλά δεν σε βρήκα.

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

Κανενα ΒΒ link εβγαλες???τι εγινε τελικα κανενα νεο απο τους ΒΒ αδες?Εγω κανω καθε μερα scan αλλα δεν σε πιανω μαλλον εισαι πολυ χαμηλα.Κανε καποιο ΒΒ και μετα πεφτει o fotis80 με BB πανω σου που ειναι πιο ψηλα για να μοιρασει με την omni του...

----------


## Vigor

Βασίλη,

for Κυψέλης' fake, μιας και θεωρώ πως θα μπορούσες να γίνεις κομβικό 
σημείο για την ευρύτερη περιοχή του Κέντρου της Αθήνας, θέλεις κάποια 
βοήθεια στο στήσιμο/στόχευση κάποιων interface προς ONikosEimai πιθανώς (Νίκο ακούς?)? Άντε για να βγούνε νέα links στον αέρα!

Άντε και με fotis80, και έγινες ΒΒ, αν δεν ξεκινήσει η κίνηση από κάποιον,
πώς θα δραστηριοποιηθούν και οι υπόλοιποι? Έτσι επέρχεται η ανάπτυξη.

Call me.

----------


## stean_202

Έπιασα το ap σου σε ένα προχθεσινό scan...  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Είμαι ήδη σε δοκιμές για το 1ο μου BB Link με piko. Έχω κάποια χαμένα πακέτα που ελπίζω να τα "βρω" αλλάζοντας ένα καλώδιο που θεωρώ προβληματικό....

Αφού γίνει αυτό έχω...
να setάρω σωστά τον router μου και μετά είμαι έτοιμος για το 2ο BB Link....

Άσε που είχα στήσει ένα wrt54g με πιάτο-feeder για 2 εβδομάδες προς ok_computer... Τώρα δεν λειτουργεί γιατί έβγαλα το LMR να το χρησιμοποιήσω στο άλλο BB...

----------


## ok_computer

παιδια ειμαι απαραδεκτος....
Ξεκιναω αυριο κιολας μια προσπαθεια ανασυγκροτησης ολων οσα πρεπει να κανω ...
Μια χαρη μονο αν υπαρχει ενας φορητος για δανεισμα για να κανω μετρησεις...
Για να δουμε που ημαστε....

----------


## argi

Ζεις παλιόπαιδο???... αντε με το καλό να κανονισουμε και καμία συνάντηση Κυψέλης...

@rg!

----------


## antoniosk

Σε ένα scan που έκανα πριν απο λίγο σε έπιασα, αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για bblink πες μου.

Αυτή την στιγμή το 2ρο interface δεν είναι διαθέσιμο γιατι γίνονται εργασίες συντηρησης (!?), αλλά κάποια στιγμή την επόμενη εβδομαδα θα είναι διαθέσιμο.

----------


## gadgetakias

Βρε αλήτη (ok_computer) που ήσουν χαμένος; Εξωτερικό;

Παίζει κάτι Online στην ταράτσα σου να σκανάρω;

----------


## ok_computer

λοιπον αυτη την εβδομαδα θα ξαναστησω τον ρουτερ και θα κανω ενα καλο σκαν....

Υπαρχει καποιος να δανεισει ενα φορητο???

----------


## ok_computer

το πιο πανω το γραφω για διευκολυνση!

Οποιος ομως θελει να ερθει για καφεδακι σπιτι, ακομα καλυτερα!!!

----------


## messinianet

Προς: "gadgetakias"

Είμαι πλατεία αμερικής και σε βρίσκει η κάρτα μου στο κανάλι 11. Είχα ένα τοπικό wifi και με είχες μπλοκάρει τελείως. Αλλαξα στο κανάλι 7 και όλα είναι εντάξει. Από που όμως εκπέμπεις; 

Πολύ σύντομα θα έχω το κεφάλαιο για την αγορά εξοπλισμού, οπότε εαν σε ενδιαφέρει θα μπορούσαμε να συνδεθούμε.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ok_computer

παντως φαινεται να εχω τυφλωθει......
καποιος εκπεμπει πολυ ή σε G .

Πιανω καποιον που εχει AP ,δεν ειναι στο AWMN aλλα διαβαζει το φορουμ και τον πιανω με το 900+ σε 5+ καναλια.....
σημαινει κατι αυτο.....

----------


## messinianet

Λοιπόν....

Όποιος θέλει να βοηθήσει για AP στην πλατεία Αμερικής, παρακαλώ να το δηλώσει.

Χρειάζομαι φορητό και κεραία για ένα καλό scan από την ταράτσα μου! ( Ακούει ο Pikos; ο ok_computer; ο sotiris; )

Περιμένω νέα σας για το Σάββατο ή την Κυριακή ώστε να τελειώσω την εγκατάσταση.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## gadgetakias

Στα 5 τετράγωνα από πλατεία Αμερικής είναι ήδη το δικό μου Access Point. Δεν με βλέπεις;  ::  

Τα έλεγα να κάναμε ένα μικρό meeting την Τετάρτη να συντονιστούμε δεν με ακούτε..  ::

----------


## pikos

Καλήτερα Σ.Κ. ..  ::  

Για Meeting ειμαι μεσα!

----------


## vaggos13

Να γίνει κάποια μέρα + ώρα, να μπορούν να έρθουν όσοι δουλεύουν ή έχουν κανονίσει κανένα μπάνιο

----------


## ok_computer

λοιπον επαναφερω και εγω τον κομβο μου και σημερα θα στρεψω κεραια προς ΕΕΧΙ. ελπιζω να πιασω κατι.....

----------


## antoniosk

Κάνε και μια δοκιμή προς Τουρκοβούνια και πες μου αν με πιάνεις.

----------


## ok_computer

αντωνη θα κανω αλλα θυμαμαι οτι σε πιανω και μαλιστα καλα....

το ΕΕΧΙ το επιασα και μαλιστα εχω ριξει ενα πιατο προς τα εκει...
φαινεται ειναι καλη η συνδεση, αφου κατεβαζω db και αντεχει...
τωρα μολις αποκτησω IP θα δουμε αν ειναι καλη η συνδεση....

Πως σας φαινεται bb με 
gadgetakia,antoniosk, EEXI ?

εχω και 3 ifs να τα υποστηριξω....

κανω προταση που νομιζω βγαζει και τη κυψελη προς τα εξω και μπορουμε να κλεισουμε και ενα ring μικρο....

----------


## antoniosk

Για μένα είναι οκ, και ψάχνω για 2ρο ββ λινκ.

----------


## ok_computer

λοιπον αυτο ειναι το πρωτο μου on-line μηνυμα!!!!!!!!!!!!
Συνδεθηκα εν τελει με ΕΕΧΙ

ειναι απιστευτο!!!!
τα pings ειναι καλα...
Βεβαια ειμαι τερμα γκαζια αλλα αυτο δε θα μεινει αυτε για ελαχιστο....

Τωρα μενει αν ενδιαφερεται και ο acoul για bb και να προχωρησουμε .....
Ελπιζω πως ναι γιατι ειμαι κατενθουσιασμενος!!!!!!!!1

----------


## ok_computer

μετα απο ενα scan .βρηκα τους.....

----------


## ok_computer

πειτε να σκαναρω οποιοι θελετε τωρα που γυριζει!!!!

----------


## antoniosk

Βλέπω με πιάνεις μιά χαρά  ::  

Αν αποφασίσεις για ββ λινκ πες μου  ::

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

εγω ενδιαφερομαι για ββ οπως ειχαμε κανονισει πριν πολυ καιρο...αλλα καλυτερα θα ηταν να πεσει πανω σου ο φωτης που έχει ετοιμες τις κεραιες του για ββ!!!!

----------


## ok_computer

> Βλέπω με πιάνεις μιά χαρά  
> 
> Αν αποφασίσεις για ββ λινκ πες μου



εχω αποφασισει ηδη!!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## argi

Αντε μπραβο και με το καλο... 

δεν έχω ξεχάσει τα δικα μου αλλα έχει κολλήσει το θέμα λόγω καλοκαιριού...
΄
@rg!

----------


## Acinonyx

Antoniosk που βρισκεσαι ακριβώς;;;;

----------


## antoniosk

Acinonyx, βρίσκομαι ψηλά στην Άνω Κυψέλη, λίγο πιο κάτω απο τα Τουρκοβούνια, δες εδώ http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athe...d=1549&zoom=10
και φώτος εδώ
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7272&start=0

----------


## ok_computer

λοιπον το μηχανημα ειναι ετοιμο για στησιμο ......

συνεπως καπου αυριο πρεπει να ανεβαινουν και τα Interfaces .....

εκανα αιτηση και για ips....

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

Κανενα νεο υπαρχει?

----------


## ok_computer

μολις γυρισα απο σερβια-σλοβενια.....
μια στιγμη να παρω μια ανασα γιατι ηταν κατι πολυ δυνατο +32 ωρες ταξιδι γυρισμου....

----------


## wiresounds

> μολις γυρισα απο σερβια-σλοβενια.....
> μια στιγμη να παρω μια ανασα γιατι ηταν κατι πολυ δυνατο +32 ωρες ταξιδι γυρισμου....


Όλο σε κάτι κουλά μέρη ταξιδεύεις !  ::

----------


## sotirisk

> μολις γυρισα απο σερβια-σλοβενια.....
> μια στιγμη να παρω μια ανασα γιατι ηταν κατι πολυ δυνατο +32 ωρες ταξιδι γυρισμου....


μετά τις ανάσες, χτύπα και κάνα scan προς τα δω ::   ::

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

κανενα νεο??

----------


## ok_computer

παιδια οπως θα ξερετε μερικοι,ειμαι λονδινο....

αυτο σημαινει οτι δε μπορω να κανω και πολλα....

τωρα αν υπαρχει κοσμος που να θελει να ασχοληθει, να δουμε τι μπορει να γινει...

τι να πω....

----------


## argi

Πότε το σκασες βρε θηρίο??? ... αντε με το καλό πίσω...

@rg!

----------


## ok_computer

argi θες να εμπλακεις με το θεμα;

εισαι οτι πρεπει , αφου και ξερεις περι τι παιζει αλλα και εχει ερθει και κλπ....
αντε σε 2,5 μηνες θα ειμαι παλι πισω...

----------


## fon_hussan

::  Μάλλον στον ΟΗΕ δουλέυεις τελικώς.............  ::  

Behave in the UK mate! 
Κάθε λιγο καιρό όλο και ένα ταξιδάκι είσαι..........!!!!!!

Το δυστυχές είναι ότι παίρνεις και τα λινκ μαζί σου ταξίδι...
Και τους ταλαιπωρείς τους ζείτονες και φίλους. 

By the way, αν έχεις καμμια άκρη, ψάχνομαι από το καλοκαίρι '04 για Μπαγκοκ-Πουκέτ. Όποια βοήθεια καλοδεχούμενη.....  ::  

Χαιρετώ,
κώστας

----------


## sotirisk

> παιδια οπως θα ξερετε μερικοι,ειμαι λονδινο....
> 
> αυτο σημαινει οτι δε μπορω να κανω και πολλα....
> 
> τωρα αν υπαρχει κοσμος που να θελει να ασχοληθει, να δουμε τι μπορει να γινει...
> 
> τι να πω....


έλα ρε συ, δεν έχεις αφήσει τίποτα :: 
καλά να περνάς ::

----------

